# GP 100 4 inch powder ?



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking for powder suggestions for 125gr(plink) and 158 loads (white tail- vermin). Not new to reloading just .357- so any info is appreciated. Many thanx


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Unique and Blue Dot. Blue Dot for the hunting load.
Pete


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I've stuck with H110 and 2400 through the years. Pretty much can do it all powders for me. Unique is ok but not that accurate in a 4 inch Ruger Security Six I have. Never tried Blue Dot.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

2400 is my go to powder for hot hunting and self defense loads and blue dot for self defense and plinking loads


----------

